# CPU upgrade



## JamesFairless (May 30, 2013)

I've got a Lenovo 3000 N200 laptop with a Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium T2310, 1466 MHz (11 x 133) CPU.

I'm no pc technician but, hopefully someone on this site who reads this is.

I have in my possesion an Intel Pentium Dul-Core T4500 SLGZC 2.3GHz 800MHz CPU.

Is this CPU compatible with my system?  Any advice would be very helpful.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 30, 2013)

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Penti...um Dual-Core Mobile T2310 LF80537GE0201M.html

From this source, it looks like it is possible.  You might have to upgrade the bios, and there might be issues with power (as in not getting enough, which won't hurt anything).

From the looks of the specifications listed, it can't hurt to give it a try, where the worst case scenario is a no boot.

If this is your first foray into laptop CPU replacement, a few tips:

1. Organization is your friend, and patience is your enemy.  A pillbox or a small screw case works wonders on the different screws.
2. Don't force anything.  If it isn't loose, there is another screw somewhere, lurking.
3. Do not do this on carpet.  Do not wear socks.  Touch something metal before working on it.
4. Usual laptop removal may vary, but usually goes as follows: screws on bottom, cd tray, plastic hiding keyboard screws, keyboard, splitting the case, wifi, a lot of wires to unplug, cpu fan, cpu.  If you are lucky, you have a CPU that is easier to access, though this usually isn't the case.

Good luck!


----------



## JamesFairless (May 30, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Penti...um Dual-Core Mobile T2310 LF80537GE0201M.html
> 
> From this source, it looks like it is possible.  You might have to upgrade the bios, and there might be issues with power (as in not getting enough, which won't hurt anything).
> 
> ...




Thanks for your help, it's well appreciated.  The link you supplied is very useful also.
Fortunately the CPU is extremely accessible as I only need to remove 1 cover and remove the fan and heatsink.  As soon as the heatsink paste is delivered I will attempt the upgrade. Maybe I should invest in an earthing bracelet also.

Once again - many thanks


----------



## shovenose (May 30, 2013)

JamesFairless said:


> Thanks for your help, it's well appreciated.  The link you supplied is very useful also.
> Fortunately the CPU is extremely accessible as I only need to remove 1 cover and remove the fan and heatsink.  As soon as the heatsink paste is delivered I will attempt the upgrade. Maybe I should invest in an earthing bracelet also.
> 
> Once again - many thanks



Grounding straps, etc. are completely pointless. Just use common sense 
The CPU **should** be compatible, but update the BIOS first.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2013)

shovenose said:


> the cpu **should** be compatible, but update the bios first



this


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2013)

all depends on if the board supports 800Mhz FSB


----------



## JamesFairless (May 30, 2013)

*Failed Attempt*

Well, I installed the CPU to see if it worked.

The PC booted-up to the windows (vista) login screen - I didnt check the BIOS though (oops) - when I signed in to my profile the PC shut itself down.  I tried again and the same thing happened, so I re-installed the original chip. Now my laptop is working ok. 

I'm guessing I should have checked the BIOS to see if the CPU was recognised or not. I don't know how to update my bios, but that would be a subject for a different thread on this site. Thanks for any help you have given but does anyone know if this would be a typical BIOS update fix or an incompatible/broken CPU?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2013)

JamesFairless said:


> I don't know how to update my bios, but that would be a subject for a different thread on this site



Actually the current thread serves this purpose as well.  A cpu upgrade is more than just installing the chip, the BIOS most of the time has to be updated to ensure compatibility.  Im sure someone can help you with the proper procedure, i myself have found that laptop bios updating isnt that hard compared to desktops and the various methods to update the BIOS, ie. DOS, Windows, windows based utility.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Actually the current thread serves this purpose as well.  A cpu upgrade is more than just installing the chip, the BIOS most of the time has to be updated to ensure compatibility.  Im sure someone can help you with the proper procedure, i myself have found that laptop bios updating isnt that hard compared to desktops and the various methods to update the BIOS, ie. DOS, Windows, windows based utility.



you are talking about a laptop here
laptop bios's are pretty much never updated for better cpu support
and it should't be needed either way there is no difference between the old and new cpu here other then the FSB is higher and the core is clocked higher
the only time you need to update the bios for a newer cpu is one of the following
1. major architecture change IE adding FX support to a AM3 board
2. if you want the power savings to work
anything else should be fine so long as the cpu's are in the same family 
can you get us a CPU-Z report 
mainly we need to know what the chipset of the motherboard is 
everything I have read on that laptop tells me that the motherboard does not support 800Mhz FSB Cpus the max is 667 _unless_ you have one of the last of that model made that has the newer GM965 chipset all the rest of them use the GL690 that doesn't support cpus with a 800Mhz FSB


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

JamesFairless said:


> Well, I installed the CPU to see if it worked.
> 
> The PC booted-up to the windows (vista) login screen - I didnt check the BIOS though (oops) - when I signed in to my profile the PC shut itself down.  I tried again and the same thing happened, so I re-installed the original chip. Now my laptop is working ok.
> 
> I'm guessing I should have checked the BIOS to see if the CPU was recognised or not. I don't know how to update my bios, but that would be a subject for a different thread on this site. Thanks for any help you have given but does anyone know if this would be a typical BIOS update fix or an incompatible/broken CPU?



Seems to me that it is possible that Windows shut your machine down due to a driver issue?  I would think to update the bios you would need to find the model laptop that came with the T4500 CPU, and flash to that... If they are compatible.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Seems to me that it is possible that Windows shut your machine down due to a driver issue?  I would think to update the bios you would need to find the model laptop that came with the T4500 CPU, and flash to that... If they are compatible.



or he didn't install it correctly 
if it POSTS it should run but if there is some weird FSB down-clocking going on that could cause it to fault


----------



## JamesFairless (May 31, 2013)

*Rated FSB*

can you get us a CPU-Z report 
mainly we need to know what the chipset of the motherboard is 
everything I have read on that laptop tells me that the motherboard does not support 800Mhz FSB Cpus the max is 667 _unless_ you have one of the last of that model made that has the newer GM965 chipset all the rest of them use the GL690 that doesn't support cpus with a 800Mhz FSB[/QUOTE]

I used CPU-Z and here are the results

Processor 1			ID = 0
	Number of cores		2 (max 2)
	Number of threads	2 (max 2)
	Name			Intel Pentium T2310
	Codename		Merom
	Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2310  @ 1.46GHz
	Package (platform ID)	Socket P (478) (0x7)
	CPUID			6.F.D
	Extended CPUID		6.F
	Core Stepping		M0
	Technology		65 nm
	Core Speed		1463.0 MHz
	Multiplier x Bus Speed	11.0 x 133.0 MHz
	Rated Bus speed		532.0 MHz
	Stock frequency		1466 MHz
	Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T
	L1 Data cache		2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	L2 cache		1024 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
	FID/VID Control		yes
	FID range		6.0x - 11.0x
	Max VID			1.250 V

Like you stated, it seems the current rated bus speed is showing as 532MHz

I will include this part of the repost also, as others have mentioned BIOS updates, although I expect the larger CPU BUS bandwidth would mean incompatibility

DMI BIOS		
	vendor			LENOVO
	version			68ET21WW
	date			06/01/2007
	ROM size		1024 KB

Thankfully I only spent a tenner on the CPU - time to look for  another (compatible) one then

Thanks for all your help people - very helpful.


----------



## silkstone (May 31, 2013)

If it boots, it doesn't sound like a bios issue nor an incompatibility, although it still might be a good idea to update.

Often laptop manufacturers will use the same motherboards for many model of laptop, if there is a model with the CPU you intend to upgrade to, it will work.

I recently upgraded a laptop with a Celeron M520 (Old pentium celeron) to a core2 Duo T5300. I could have gone for a T7200 or T7600 also, but I didn't realize before I bought the T5300.


----------



## JamesFairless (May 31, 2013)

*A bit confused*

What silkstone says makes sense, except lenovo have a laptop in the same family that was released at the same time with an intel t7500 chip - this runs at 800mhz fsb.  The rest of the laptop specs are the same as mine also (except the pcu speed)

I may just give up instead of risking buying another one and having the same problems.

Thanks all - I am enlightened with your knowlege


----------



## silkstone (May 31, 2013)

Head over to this forum http://forum.notebookreview.com/

Have a search for your laptop. If you get no hits, start a thread asking.

Lots of people there with knowledge and experience of upgrading laptops.

You just, basically want to find what chipset your mobo has. You will then know if it is supported. Have a look in the motherboard section of CPU-ID and it should tell you.


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2013)

I stand corrected 
http://support.lenovo.com/en_CH/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS002492

update the bios 
bewarned there is a chance that it will turn the machine into a paper weight


----------



## silkstone (May 31, 2013)

just make sure the battery is plugged in and fully charged and the risk will be minimal. All assuming it is the correct bios of course.


----------



## itsakjt (May 31, 2013)

Did you apply the thermal paste properly when you installed the new CPU? And did you install the heatsink and fan correctly? If it booted, it should be compatible. Maybe it shut down because it simply overheated because the heatsink may not be enough to cool the new CPU. Try another time later and also get a live Linux copy.


----------



## JamesFairless (May 31, 2013)

*Installed and working*

So I went to the lenovo website and followed the rubbish/lacking instructions to upgrade my BIOS from v1.05 to v3.05. I disabled vistas rubbish/annoying User Account Control first as this always causes me headaches. 

Once the BIOS was updated I re-installed the T4500 cpu and re-booted.

BIOS showed the CPU correctly, so I started windows. Everything works fine with my new processor, although the cpu gets very hot.

I'll probably re-install my old one again until the thermal heat-sink paste arrives, as the temperature of core 2 reached 97c - way too hot - just running my desktop!

Once again,, thanks guys, for all your support. I wouldn't have been able to do thiis without your help.


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2013)

JamesFairless said:


> So I went to the lenovo website and followed the rubbish/lacking instructions to upgrade my BIOS from v1.05 to v3.05. I disabled vistas rubbish/annoying User Account Control first as this always causes me headaches.
> 
> Once the BIOS was updated I re-installed the T4500 cpu and re-booted.
> 
> ...


it should not be running any hotter it has the SAME TDP as the old one  in fact it should run cooler because it s a 45nm chip vrs a 65nm 
check your mounting again you botched something up 
did you plug the fan back in ?
http://ark.intel.com/products/32431/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T2310-1M-Cache-1_46-GHz-533-MHz-FSB
35WATT 
http://ark.intel.com/products/42925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4500-1M-Cache-2_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
35WATT


----------



## JamesFairless (May 31, 2013)

*what the*

The temp only ran that high when I first booted windows, then dropped to a comfortable 50c.

What was strange though: all my 3d games ran at less than half the fps, even though a faster cpu was installed.

I checked intel's site and it assured me the drivers were all up to date for the cpu.

I guess there must have been a bottle-neck in the system - the cpu trying to push too much data through the fsb? idk.

I reverted back to the original cpu and my fps are back up to where they were before.

This is a bit confusing - I was assuming that a faster cpu meant better shading in my games, but apprently not.

Well, I guess you never know unless you try.


----------



## silkstone (May 31, 2013)

Thermal throttling perhaps. Check the heatsink is making good contact.


----------



## itsakjt (May 31, 2013)

^+1
And use good thermal compound and make sure to disable power states. 97 degree C is too much at any point of time.


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2013)

if he changed the cpu then windows 7 may have been running WinSAT in a effort to update the system rating
intel specs the max operating temp as 100c but I Have never seen a Penryn get that hot there is a T4500 in my laptop and it runs about 75 80C full load 
double check the mounting and make sure that the cpu is fully seated
you need to quit changing the cpu around
put the new one in and we will help you get it sorted

that said that laptop has Intel GMA video
changing the cpu isn't going to do much the graphics chip is quiet terrible and not good for anything more then basic surfing)


----------



## JamesFairless (Jun 1, 2013)

I've left the t4500 in which is currently at about 45c temp. The thermal compound ive ordered is New 1g Gold Thermal Grease Paste CPU Cool Heatsink Silicone Compound #2, When it arrives I will install it on the heat-sink asap.

The performance is slightly better. I ran x3 rolling demo - before I had avg 36 fps on lowest possible detail (1024x768). Now I can turn the shading up for nicer graphics and get 34 fps which used to get about 24 fps.

Right now CPUID Hardware Monitor is showing my highest temps at 58c and 63c for cores 0 and 1 respectively.

I'm pretty sure you were correct about the thermal throttling.

Everything seems to be working as it should and windows boots quicker now. The fan is constantly on now as I updated some drivers for it, whereas before it would constantly start/stop allowing overheat.

I'll just use my laptop for occasional internet surfing until the thermal paste arrives. When Ive used it I'll post the temp/stability. Hopefully the max temps will be lower then.

Once again, I'm eternally grateful for all support. Cheers


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2013)

JamesFairless said:


> I've left the t4500 in which is currently at about 45c temp. The thermal compound ive ordered is New 1g Gold Thermal Grease Paste CPU Cool Heatsink Silicone Compound #2, When it arrives I will install it on the heat-sink asap.
> 
> The performance is slightly better. I ran x3 rolling demo - before I had avg 36 fps on lowest possible detail (1024x768). Now I can turn the shading up for nicer graphics and get 34 fps which used to get about 24 fps.
> 
> ...


silicon paste sucks don't use it it will DRY and become useless its also conductive
ARCTIC MX4 Thermal Paste - 4gram - Newegg.com


----------



## JamesFairless (Jun 19, 2013)

*finished*

When I read this I ordered some arctic silver.  I applied a half-pea size blob on the cpu and installed the heat-sink and fan.  My laptop cpu cores sit at an avg 40c - 45c temperature and below 60c even under load.  I adjusted the power settings so that the cpu can use less power if only surfing the net etc.

I just loaded HWMonitor and both cores are at 44c.

Also I have no frame lag now.

Overall it's nice to be able to leave alone now that it works well.  Updating the BIOS and using arctic silver are a must for anyone else considering cpu upgrades.

I'll be sure to use this knowledge when I build my gaming pc - already got half the components;  Using an am3+ socket board but installing am2+ cpu, as the motheboard bios needs updating for the am3+ cpus.


----------

